# How would you get rid of Mold?



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

A good friend of mine wants to buy a foreclosed home. He told me that the whole basement was filled up with mold. How much would it cost to fix this problem/ or how would you go about doing this yourself?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

for the most part, bleach will take care of it but really need to contact a specialist. there will be mold spores in the air and you really do not want to be breathing it - it could be toxic

CDC - Mold - General Information: Facts about Stachybotrys chartarum and Other Molds


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

They need to check what code says, they may need a company that specialize in mold removal.

Is that a dirt floor ?

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Bleach won't penetrate porous surfaces.....only the water will penetrate and provide more moisture for the mold to grow further. Borax will work and doesn't need rinsing. Stay away from vinegar or any type of acid for the fieldstone foundation.....it will be fragile enough as it is.

1890's....maybe earlier?? Sure reminds me of my first house.....I found an inspection sticker on the drain stack the read "Nov '98". I found it in 1978 when I started a complete renovation.


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

It was built in the 1883, he told me that he wants it done by a company that removes mold, but hes not sure how much it would cost. The Sq-ft of the home is about 2100, he will be getting an estimate soon.

- I'm not sure if that's a dirt floor, from the looks of it, it might be.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

built in 1883? haunted ????? sorry could not resist. 

a house that old will really need a good inspection if mold is that bad in the basement. Good thing your friend is wanting an expert.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I hope they have deep pockets, if he wants to use it as a basement.

BG


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Tea tree oil has worked for me in the past.

2 teaspoons tea tree oil
2 cups water

Combine in a spray bottle, shake to blend, and spray on problem areas. Do not rinse



Read more: 3 Ways to Kill Mold Naturally | Care2 Healthy Living


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The Average Cost for Mold Removal | eHow


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Ventilation, Mold likes dampness and humidity.
looks like the floor is dirt or just dirty concrete, but place a vapor barrier down if it's dirt, If the money is available, pour at least a couple inches of concrete paint or seal if it's concrete. 
Ventilation can be done with a couple dryer vent kits, remove the flaps/louvers from them and mount one on an exterior wall with an elbow and run it almost to floor, mount the other on opposite wall a distance away, and use a short vent to pull air from up high. (high/low to force a bottom to top airflow) If a remodel is planned, or you don't mind doing some drywall work, run a 4" PVC pipe, or even dryer duct through a wall to the roof and use a cap. you want this to end just below the floor joists. Interior heat will cause a chimney effect and keep air moving at all times. Will work best with one or more vents that almost reach the floor. The 'chimney' will pull from the nearest source of air, so locate it and the intakes where they will do most good.
Can do it easily with a powered vent, but using the chimney effect is passive, install and forget. 

Saltwater is also effective at killing mold and keeping it away, mix up a good sized batch, and use a garden sprayer. The advantage of salt is that it soaks into wood and most stone and stays there, leaving a residue when it dries that 'activates' every time it gets humid again. Bleach works well, but when it evaporates it's gone. 

Also, look for any obvious signs of water coming in, calcium trails or other traces on the walls, install corrugated plastic drain if it's heavy.


----------

